

Twitter business plan coming... by 2011 - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090604/twitter-investor-business-plan-comingby-2011/

======
mahmud
These guys are seriously overestimating the shelf-life of social networks.

I give them 6 months to cash out or miss the gravy train for good. People are
only gonna tolerate the twitter hype for so long before it gets old.

